# New Year's Fourcast: Driven Snow in Ingolstadt, Reign in Le Mans.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's to an enjoyable and successful new year to all of our readers and also to the executives and workers at Audi as well as the team at Audi Sport. 

Here at Fourtitude, we've got big plans for 2012, including a full site redesign with plenty of new resources and functionality. We've been holed up through the holiday break feverishly working on the accomplishment of that goal and hope to share it with you very soon. The upgrade has been a long time in coming but some late process changes to superior components and functionality have made it worth the wait I am sure.

This coming year also bodes well for Audi. Ingolstadt has just completed a record year and there's absolutely no indication that this trend will change any time soon. Within barely more than a week, Audi will present at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit and the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas. By the time that's all over we'll be taking delivery of our new long-term tester, something we #wantinabigway. At the same time, privateer teams APR Motorsport and Oryx Racing will head to Daytona in order to test their R8s on the track before the Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona later in the month.... and all of that is just January.

In order to help ring in 2012, we've repurposed our holiday card with more of a New Year's Eve message that we think anyone who reads this site can get behind. The above shot is in high resolution so right click, save and enjoy.

Enjoy, and best to you and yours in 2012.

-George Achorn
Editor-in-Chief
Fourtitude


----------

